
Hollywood Hotels Like Sunset Tower Are Hub for Deal Making - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/04/business/04hotel.html?_r=1
======
xanados
This article is relevant here, I think...

<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

